# Anapolon / Oxy



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

*Your thoughts on Anapolon / Oxy 50mg tabs*​
Leave them alone at all costs1221.43%Not advise but ok if you know what you doing1425.00%They have a bad rep but arent that bad.2035.71%Can honestly recommend them1017.86%


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ok this is my first poll and searching the forum I only found 4 posts referring to this steroid.

Basically this is a result of Snorbitz1uk recent thread and so I wanted to see what the majority thought of them.

Hopefully it can be a finaly nail on the head regarding this steroid as everyone agrees it's strong but should it be avoided at all costs.


----------



## CHIRO (Nov 7, 2007)

Little info for you,

Anapolon has been the strongest, oral steroidal compound, which is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone, which has been currently only available for institutional use in Mexico. Clinically, Anapolon had been often prescribed in efforts to treat anemias that had been caused by deficient red cell production. The androgenic and high anabolic properties of Anapolon have been substandard of Testosterone, which had been perinined this compound to have also been a dramatic muscle-building product. Many athletes had claimed the strength and weight increases had been very substantial within is a relatively short period of time. This characteristic had allowed the compound of Anapolon to be a very popular choice of oral steroidal compounds amongst many athletes, primarily those of the male gender. Most athletes had frequently experienced a general weight increase of approximately 10 to 15 lbs or more, within two weeks with the administration of this compound. This of course, had been largely attributed to the tremendous amount of water retention which had immediately increased the muscle diameters, which in turn, had permitted a rapid increased size appearance. Consequently, this retained amount of water in the muscle cells and joints had also additionally provided a smooth appearance, as the size increase had been quantitative, not qualitative. An advantageous effect of the water retention however, had been the ability to eliminate, or having soothed associated joint problems, which had been due to this side effect's subsequent lubricating quality. This had often been appreciated by most athletes, as this characteristic had frequently allowed for intense workouts, which had often been previously somewhat restricted, due to associated aggravated pain in the joints.

The Anapolon oral steroidal compound had further increased the number of red blood cells, which in turn, had enabled the muscles to absorb more oxygen. This had generally resulted in the muscle being able to have endured more physical stress, which had been due to the significant increase in blood volume. A "pump" effect had often been experienced when training particular muscles, and had even become somewhat painful to the extent, that the performed exercise had frequently been required to have been abandoned, in order to have alleviated this sensation.

However, this perception of increased strength and power had commonly been desired by all athletes who had practiced the self-administration of this compound, as this sensation had usually been indicative that the compound of Anapolon had indeed, been performing to it's full capacity. Several athletes had also claimed that another distinguishing trait of Anapolon, had been the increased training duration's, as this compound had been able to have stimulated the regeneration of the body, which often had enabled further muscle-building progress, and had stalled the possibility of overtraining.

However, although the substance of Anapolon had been powerful, it unfortunately, also had imposed the highest threat for serious adverse reactions out of any oral or injectable steroids compounds. A few athletes had experienced excessive water retention which had sometimes resulted in high blood pressure. Anapolon had very high DHT levels, and had been very toxic to the liver, due to the characteristics of being C-17 alphaallrylated steroid.

Although the Anapolon steroidal compound had been known for quick strength and mass gains, it's utilization had not been suitable for novices, and had only been used by some athletes after a certain development had been achieved; or consequently, the prior us of weaker steroid compounds had been experienced.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

As with most things you wont have a problem if you use them sensibly and for a short duration IMO.

Use them only in the manor for what they were intended ie to kickstart a cycle (or treat anemia  lol )


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd never touch them again. Swelled up like a water balloon, couldn't do any cardio and back pumps were really painfull.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't used them yet but I do intend to give them a go. But I do not think they are for the general masses out there as most users don't bother educating themselves as to the sides.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Use the injectable version (contained in oxytest) sh1t hot pre workout & no bloat, water retntion or anything


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Use the injectable version (contained in oxytest) sh1t hot pre workout & no bloat, water retntion or anything


totally agree


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

I wish i hadn't used 'em - but i must hold my hand up & say i didn't know enough about them before i tried them - my fault.

Having had no problems on Dianabol & Sustanon, I got greedy (and cocky) so went for the Oxy 50s. Thought i'd be safe just upping the Nolvadex during cycle - but my right tat says otherwise!

If you know exactly what your doing & cover every angle - fair enough - *just do your own homework* - don't soley rely on your dealer/guru.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I'd say leave them alone, they are the only steroid with known links to cancer, there is plenty of other roids out there that will give you good returns without the worry.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Used it under a few different names...

Anapollon, Anadrol 50, Oxytosona

Its harsh but gets results......

Do you just front load with it?

Do you just use it at low dose?

Or do you just go gunho and use it but take every precaution available..

The pumps are mind blowing at times not to mention the strength increases which sky rocket...

If I had my time again would I take it?

Difficult to say.............


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Some solid feedback... thanks guys. Hopefully others looking into it can gain something from this thread.

jw007 : Does the injectable not have the same sides? no cancer?


----------



## CHIRO (Nov 7, 2007)

I would think it does not cause the cancer but increases the rate of growth of cancerous cells.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Some solid feedback... thanks guys. Hopefully others looking into it can gain something from this thread.
> 
> jw007 : Does the injectable not have the same sides? no cancer?


I get no sides from the injectable, think its very fast acting, think the cancer thing (which i dont personally buy into) is from the toxicity to liver from the orals, Injections obvioulsy bypass this


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

But i dont like the tabs myself as i get too muchwater bloat on face, dont like the way i look.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

jw007 said:


> I get no sides from the injectable, think its very fast acting, think the cancer thing (which i dont personally buy into) is from the toxicity to liver from the orals, Injections obvioulsy bypass this


Thats not strictly true as its still a 17aa your injecting into your body, and it has to be excreted by the liver at some point.

However mg for mg you will experience double the potency from the injectable and about half the toxicity, because it bypasses FIRST pass of the liver, ie you get a free circuit for nothing.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Aftershock said:


> Thats not strictly true as its still a 17aa your injecting into your body, and it has to be excreted by the liver at some point.
> 
> However mg for mg you will experience double the potency from the injectable and about half the toxicity, because it bypasses FIRST pass of the liver, ie you get a free circuit for nothing.


Fcuk me, didnt realise that injectable anapolon was 17aa, so that means the dbol im currently injecting is too...

That also means if i feel like it i could drink them rather than inject them as well LMAO.

Learn something new everyday


----------



## gettinthere (Oct 12, 2007)

anadrol been around for donkeys years its works but sides harsh if your rec bodybuilder dont bother test,deca,eq,d-bol will do the job without risking your health and yes anadrol is the only steroid conclusively linked to liver cancer.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Harry said:


> I'd say leave them alone, they are the only steroid with known links to cancer, there is plenty of other roids out there that will give you good returns without the worry.


Agree totally,ive posted many times on the subject of oxymetholone.

Ive used them myself in the past, but wouldnt again.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So looks like the general stance is "Leave them Alone" and I would say this even more so if you not a competing bodybuilder then it's definately not worth the risk?

Think I am going to probably bin the 2 weeks worth I have and stick to the basics.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

im on Dbol, Drol, EQ, Test stack atm no back pumps... yet.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> So looks like the general stance is "Leave them Alone" and I would say this even more so if you not a competing bodybuilder then it's definately not worth the risk?
> 
> Think I am going to probably bin the 2 weeks worth I have and stick to the basics.


I agree totally TS, there's no need for this oral in the average bbers armoury.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ive tried them a couple of times manly as front load though and never really thought much of them at all

specially seen as there so powerfull and toxic


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Quick question for all you roid gods 

On a mg per mg basis (thus making the 17aa toxic affects equal), would you say 2 tabs of Anadrol 50 (100mg) each day would be less productive at muscle building than 20 5mg tabs of dianabol (giving the same 100mg each day)?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ide go for the d bol spreading the dose out evenly through out the day


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> ide go for the d bol spreading the dose out evenly through out the day


Me too (although I'd rather do half that dose, 50mg p/day and use an injectable test too).


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Winstrol is meant to be highly liver toxic too? Any worse than Anapolon? Or not even close?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Winstrol is meant to be highly liver toxic too? Any worse than Anapolon? Or not even close?


From what ive read winny is less hepatoxic than most other 17aa's

Only exception to this is anavar.

So not even close, with recommended dosages of 50mg day for up to 8wks, but 6wks seems to be the norm.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Fcuk me, didnt realise that injectable anapolon was 17aa, *so that means the dbol im currently injecting is too...*
> 
> That also means if i feel like it i could drink them rather than inject them as well LMAO.
> 
> Learn something new everyday


Yep.

If it was not 17aa, it would be Boldenone, and we know how $hit that is 

The liver tox of 17aa is very over stated, I would be far more concerned with your lipid profile if running for a long time.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Who keeps unearthing these ancient poll posts?

Good read though!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

nap50's bloated me up like a ballooooon!!! also i think the main culprit in triggering off my sides, never had any acne probs before using nap50's they also made my mind go a bit funny extremely short tempered very agressive, wouldnot recommend you use them unless you know your 5hit


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Made my face really bloated, got AMAZING pumps, but felt my nipples itching literally about 7 hours after taking 1 one of them! Thought it was in my head, but it wasn't, a lump formed in a matter of days, and although I was told I'd lose everything I'd put on off it, I used them for about 5 weeks, and lost everything I put on after 1 month off being off.

Defiantely for advanced b/builder / steroid user, and wouldnt use if you are gyno prone!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

hate the stuff.

seems to be the number one choice for the t shirt night club boys who have only been training 6 wks.

too toxic.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

you lot talk utter fecking sh1te.

to address your concerns.

1. this does cause cancer, HOW? in massive doses, its suggested by doctors at 5mg/kg, so thats like 400-500mg for a person daily. thats how it caused fhking liver cancer. but who the **** does that.

2. this has crazy side effects. the side effects are gyno(if your sh1tty source gives you fake ass a50s dosed with m1t). bloating, yeh you'll get that depending how prone you are to that sorta thing. acne, you get acne with most gears, just use medication on cycle and you'll be fine.

estrogen related side effects such as bloating are determined predominantly by the condition of your liver, if its in good shape then it will inactive the sh1t loads of estrogen fecking about. even so, you can take some nolva/clomid to eat up the estrogen and decrease the bloat.

yes, aggresion is something thats caused, but this all depends on your predisposition normally. its highly androgenic, so it will put your anger on loudspeaker.

this is a good strong compound, all you need is 50mg a day. thats it, anymore is just stupid.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Thought it was $hit myself, got nothing from it but reduced appetite, very over rated in every area IMO.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

drhighintensity said:


> this is a good strong compound, all you need is 50mg a day. thats it, anymore is just stupid.


It is actually a very weak compound, hence the need for high doses.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

no. its strong.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

No. It's not.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

I read that that oxy has a heavy molecular wieght so you dont get as much of the compung per mg as would other aas hence the high "wieght" of the tabs and dosage

if drol was lead then dbol would be aluminium

make any sence?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

how is it a strong compound? in what sense (overall effect, mg per mg basis?)...if the tabs are 50mg it implies you need more compund to work (unless it was 1mg of oxy and 49mg of filler)...the clinical dose is higher like 150mg odd (for say a 200lb guy), now if you took 150mg of clen youd be in all sorts of crap (so on a mg per mg basis its actually a weak compund really), Oxy is strong in terms of toxicity and sides (due to bloat) but then you can avoid the majority of this - well the most severe - with a good diet, cardio etc, but as we all react differently it is a suck it and see to some extent


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

personally like oxy, have always reacted well to them never had a problem holding onto majority of gains either, especially strength for me they're a good compound.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

darksider said:


> personally like oxy, have always reacted well to them never had a problem holding onto majority of gains either, especially strength for me they're a good compound.


3 years since anyone quoted on this thread


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> 3 years since anyone quoted on this thread


 :confused1: :lol: Next time I'll ask you if its ok to post on a thread yeah? :whistling:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

darksider said:


> :confused1: :lol: Next time I'll ask you if its ok to post on a thread yeah? :whistling:


good man, I appreciate your silver beta acknowledgement of my gold status :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Darksider said:


> personally like oxy, have always reacted well to them never had a problem holding onto majority of gains either, especially strength for me they're a good compound.


Ditto, never was a fan, but I had always used them while fat and eating like sh1t - they just bloated me, and put blood pressure through the roof. But when I started competing, I started using them in extremely lean state post contest - WOW, different beast!!

Definitely got a bit of a bad rap, probably because so many new starts get their hands on them thinking it will make them like Arnie in a few days - good drug, used in the correct manner imo :thumbup1:

Just need to keep eye on blood pressure issues, and IMO take a baby aspirin each day to make blood less sticky; this one can have a dramatic effect on hematocrit.



G-man99 said:


> 3 years since anyone quoted on this thread


Good threads never die


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> good man, I appreciate your silver beta acknowledgement of my gold status :lol:


Beta is the critical word your concerned mate cos theres nothin but alpha where I'm sitting:2guns: :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i miss peahead in threads about these :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

m575 said:


> i miss peahead in threads about these :lol:


The irony is, secretly, he loved Oxys - remember gollum in lord of the rings? Thats Peahead with his Oxy stash

"my precioussssss"

:lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> The irony is, secretly, he loved Oxys - remember gollum in lord of the rings? Thats Peahead with his Oxy stash
> 
> "my precioussssss"
> 
> :lol:


haha it was all a sham, he just wanted more to be left for him then that must be what is was :lol:


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

I recently used Turkish Abdi Ibrahim Anapolon and gained a stone in 20 days on 50mg per day.


----------



## 22/22 (Aug 26, 2011)

I had the Anapolan from turkey ( Abri ibrahim bllahh bllahhh things, sumthing like that lol ), had them with sustanon and enanthate, had two weeks on them at start of the course 1 tab per day, good strenght gains and size gains, did not loose hardly any size when i came off this oxy, sus, and enanthat course ( PCT was decent as always ) but even still i was impressed with the size i kept, because as you guys know alot of size is ment to be lost with them.

would i have them again, yeeeee i would, had no side effects with them at all, as i believe as long as nothings abused, should be all cool.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

funnily enough brought a few boxes of this back from turkey meslf along wit some primo, throw in some test and maybe abit of tren and thats my next cycle.lol


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

gym rat said:


> funnily enough brought a few boxes of this back from turkey meslf along wit some primo, throw in some test and maybe abit of tren and thats my next cycle.lol


Nice. I'm slinging some more into a Test/Eq/Tren cycle...BEEFCAKE!! :cool2:


----------



## 22/22 (Aug 26, 2011)

ye gym rat u just been on hol then mate to turkey, when i went there wasnt a great deal, brought back **** loads of T3 at like £1.50 per box to bang out to people, just come back from Egypt 2 weeks ago with aload of tackle as well, but only keeping the Cidotestone and Cidoviron for myself, all the sus, primo etc from there im abit iffy about, but the cido u carnt go wrong really.


----------

